# Lexapro + Phenibut + Kava = DISASTER!!!



## FNORD23 (Oct 19, 2006)

Just joined. I have been on a very small dose of Lexapro (10/20mg) for 2 years for moderate GAD. I discovered Phenibut about 3 months ago, and stayed on it for about 85 days, until it didn't work anymore.

I stopped it about 5 days ago and felt some anxiety creeping back up. I upped my Lexapro to 20mg. I got some good quality liquid Kava extract, and started taking it Tuesday.

My anxiety was getting worse. I took more. I was laying in bed at 3 AM, VERY anxious last night, and thought I should take a dose of Phenibut to deal with the anxiety. I took a pretty big dose.

BAD CHOICE!

I went into complete Serotonin Overdose Syndrome, and ALMOST ended up calling the paramedics. For 12 hours my anxiety was worse than it EVER was in my WHOLE life. (and I am a recovering drug addict who has had bad acid and PCP trips) I was shaking and sweating, my mind and heart racing a million miles an hour. I was having auditory hallucinations. I took some proponalol which helped my heartbeat. I logged onto the computer and started looking for info, and discovered I had gone into Serotonin shock. That eased my mind a little, but I didn't get to sleep till 1 PM this afternoon, and still feel burned out.

BE CAREFUL PEOPLE!!!!!


----------



## pjmc (Jan 11, 2006)

Yo buddy,

" discovered Phenibut about 3 months ago, and stayed on it for about 85 days, until it didn't work anymore. "

LOL Where the hell did you get your info on phenibut? NEVER take a substance like phenibut for 85 dayys straight, max usage is 4 times a week cycling on and off. Even if I take phenibut for 5 days a week and then take weekends off, my anxiety still goes thru the roof.

I think your problem is right there. Lay off the phen for a while and detox your system. Stick with 5-htp, valerian, kava and other less addictive herbs for now.

Good luck dude


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

you didn't experience serotonin syndrome. phenibut effects gaba. you experienced a crash in gaba levels. Similar to if you drink a lot of alcohol and already have low gaba levels you will experience extreme anxiety and panic on the withdrawl. You were on phenibut way too long and become addicted. you have to be careful how you dose it.


----------



## FNORD23 (Oct 19, 2006)

Panic Prone said:


> you didn't experience serotonin syndrome. phenibut effects gaba. you experienced a crash in gaba levels. Similar to if you drink a lot of alcohol and already have low gaba levels you will experience extreme anxiety and panic on the withdrawl. You were on phenibut way too long and become addicted. you have to be careful how you dose it.


I sure did. I was already 5 days off the Phenibut with only mild to moderate anxiety. I've detoxed from just about every drug there is, and this was way different. Read up.

http://www.uspharmacist.com/oldformat.asp?url=newlook/files/feat/acf2fa6.htm


----------

